# Not a picture, but a video...



## xxshaelxx (Mar 8, 2010)

Thought I'd share Ryou's goofyness.

Warning you now, if your volume is turned up loud, you may want to turn it down a few notches.

YouTube - Ryou on the bed


----------



## DaneMama (Jun 27, 2008)

That's hilarious...all of my dogs are looking at my laptop with their heads cocked...like "what????" LOL


----------



## whiteleo (Sep 7, 2008)

Goofy dog!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## luvMyBRT (Mar 8, 2010)

danemama08 said:


> That's hilarious...all of my dogs are looking at my laptop with their heads cocked...like "what????" LOL


LOL! So are mine! Duncan came running over like "is everyone okay??!!" Such a goofy boy...and so pretty! :biggrin:


----------



## wags (Jan 31, 2009)

OMG that is so darn funny! Just too cute! Ha I kept the volume down haha! My 4 dogs if they start barking now UGH! I love that video!


----------

